# A big enough Flat Car please?



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

Can anyone tell me if a big enough flat car exists for my train to pull defective locomotives as loads? I have one that is kind of defective and I want to use it as a load. I already have the wire that will be holding it, but i want to make sure the loco will not fall off the flat car. If you need pics, let me know and I'll show what i've got.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

If you could post a pic, that would be great. Perhaps put a ruler next to the defective locomotive so the length is known as well. I have seen some abnormally long HO flat cars at my local model train shop.

-J.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

If they are diesel turn them into dummies.

The longest I know of is recessed and carries a transformer. It is modern and sells for 80

I found this

Silly me, he is talking HOhwell: I got to read the top!


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

These are the heaviest duty flatcars I've seen (non-depressed type)

Up to 240 Ton load

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/932-5647


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Get a *Schnabel* *car* to do the job!


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

sstlaure said:


> These are the heaviest duty flatcars I've seen (non-depressed type)
> 
> Up to 240 Ton load
> 
> http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/932-5647


Ok, I think this is what I have...but in the UP road name.I guess this shall suffice. Now I just need to find a way to tie the loco to the flat car somehow so that it looks like a broken loco load.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

scale chain


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

sawgunner said:


> scale chain


I have wire.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

jjb727 said:


> I have wire.


I've seen HO Scale turnbuckles 

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/300-5039

They just slide onto the wire and get glued in place. You'd need to anchor the wires into the car permanently to really make it sturdy. 

Use scale 8x8 lumber for wheel chocks.


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

*Height restrictions?*

So as I read the thread, I'm wondering how tall this load would be on the flatbed and in the prototype world, would it violate any height restrictions on RR lines?



Jim


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

manchesterjim said:


> So as I read the thread, I'm wondering how tall this load would be on the flatbed and in the prototype world, would it violate any height restrictions on RR lines?
> 
> 
> 
> Jim


I was silently thinking the same thing


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Here's a wrecked Amtrak unit on a flatbed....looks like they remove the trucks to improve clearance.


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

sstlaure said:


> Here's a wrecked Amtrak unit on a flatbed....looks like they remove the trucks to improve clearance.


This is AWESOME! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

yeah that amtrak piece is REALLY cool..


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

You'll note that it isn't even on a heavy duty flatbed (only 2 sets of 4-wheel trucks.) 

There are tons of longer 2-truck flatbeds out there as options.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

manchesterjim said:


> So as I read the thread, I'm wondering how tall this load would be on the flatbed and in the prototype world, would it violate any height restrictions on RR lines?
> 
> 
> 
> Jim


This diagram is a little busy, but it does overlay the AAR Plate B, C, E, F and H clearance diagrams all in the same image.

http://gritton.org/greg/rail/docs/clearance/AAR_plates_with_UIC.gif


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Here are a few others I've found

RSD-1 on flatcar










Fairbanks Morse H12-44



















2-6-6-2 Articulated Logger


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

from http://www.ironhorse129.com/prototype/masonbogie/hecla_0-6-4.htm

Not on a flatcar, but this is 42 years later in 2011


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Kinda' hard to believe that some of those locomotives are complete, I don't think the gross weight capacity of those cars would be sufficient.


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Kinda' hard to believe that some of those locomotives are complete, I don't think the gross weight capacity of those cars would be sufficient.


I know the 0-6-4T mason bogie "Torch Lake" was complete. It weighs 35 tons. As for that FM locomotive, assuming that's it's engine sitting in front of it, I don't see much else that wouldn't be there to add any extra weight. The Alco probably isn't much different.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Many of the diesel models weigh in at around 300,000 pounds or 150 tons! I simply don't see a flatcar with two four-wheel trucks carrying that load.


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

a schnabel could easily carry 4 locomotives but they have 18 trucks..


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, a Schnabel car is designed for heavy loads, and as you say, they have the wheels to prove it.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

0860- The Loco I want to use as a load
0861- the wire I will use to tie the load to the car. I bought this because it was only $2 bucks and i thought it would serve its purpose in the hobby somehow.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Great idea of loco for a flat car load. I like the trucks removed look.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

mopac said:


> Great idea of loco for a flat car load. I like the trucks removed look.


I tried using this loco when I bought it, but it looks like it can barely pull itself, much less 1 car/rolling stock. It appears as though when I put it on the track, it starts having all sorts of electrical problems inside the cab...hell, I even saw a spark coming from the inside. So I thought I'd stop using it as an actual engine and just use it as a load. I have another one just like it, but its a dummy engine of the same road name. That one i will use for scenery purposes inside an engine house that I will make.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Use two flat cars. Someone on here did that and "floated" the loco between the two. just cant take sharp turns or the load becomes off balance.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

cabledawg said:


> Use two flat cars. Someone on here did that and "floated" the loco between the two. just cant take sharp turns or the load becomes off balance.


that's not gonna work out too well -__-


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Depends on the size of the loco. I put a dummy GP40 on two 45' flatties but didnt tie mine down. Rolled along just fine as long as I went slow and didnt use the track with the tunnel.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

jjb727 said:


> 0860- The Loco I want to use as a load
> 0861- the wire I will use to tie the load to the car. I bought this because it was only $2 bucks and i thought it would serve its purpose in the hobby somehow.


I'd also pop for some small balsa or basswood to make up cribbing like they would in real life. Rather than try to find many smaller pieces, get larger ones and score it with an Xacto knife. If you could find some HO scale chains that'd look excellent. 

Carl


----------

